
ITunes U Proves Better than Going to Class - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/itunes_u_proves_better_than_class.php
======
spydez
Maybe it's better for psych or english, but I'd like to see the results for
math or engineering classes. In those classes, the slides were nearly useless,
but anything written on the blackboard was gold, so the "audio and video of
the slides used in class" would only give you half the picture.

